# Madrone Question



## Jason (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have looked at madrone form people several times to make turkey calls out of and have seen some pot size pieces for sale. My questions is this.

Everyone takes about madrone moving after it dries. How do you stop this from happening. I definitely don't want wood to move once i have turned the insides. If it does, its worthless after that.

any thoughts

jason


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2013)

Jason said:


> ...
> Everyone takes about madrone moving after it dries. ...



_After_ it dries or *as* it dries? I know snakewood will move for no other reason than one of the moons of Jupiter farted, but I didn't know madrone would do so also. 


.


----------



## Jason (Apr 4, 2013)

maybe it is as it dries it moves alot. There is a recently post of a box that he a guys used for the sides and the wood is now wavy

Jason


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2013)

Jason said:


> maybe it is as it dries it moves alot. There is a recently post of a box that he a guys used for the sides and the wood is now wavy
> 
> Jason



That was Fish. He nuked it. Perhaps a slow drying would have avoided this perhaps not - I have no experience with madrone other than recently shelling out some coin for it from oregonburls. He seems to know quite a bit about it, and contrary to what some members assume, he is a skilled craftsman who builds percussion instruments using many different species and madrone is among them, so he'd be speaking from experience. 

I'd suggest sending him a PM and give him the link to this thread so he can reply here and we can all get the benefit of his experience with it. This could turn out to be a very informative thread and since he's sold quite a bit of madrone here I bet we'd all like to hear what he has to say about it.


----------



## Jason (Apr 4, 2013)

I will do that.

Thanks
Jason


----------



## DKMD (Apr 4, 2013)

Steaming or boiling it before drying it is supposed to eliminate a lot of the movement. Once it's dry, Jupiter moon farts have no apparent effect on it. My experience with it is limited, so I'm looking forward to Greg's answer as well.


----------



## oregonburls (Apr 4, 2013)

This is a legitimate concern. There are a lot of fact and fiction floating on the web. I have a $5000.00 bass guitar out of Madrone as a drop top and it has not moved. it is the pretties bass in the world.:irishjig:

Madrone does like to move if it is not cured right. 

Madrone Bowls are open to the elements and do not move. The key is it has to be boiled or steamed to brake the bound water out of the cells. This is what boiling and steaming do. I would not trust any piece that has not gone thur this process. unless you want it to move which there are lots of turners who like this affect such as myself. I love to see it move into its own shape.

I have a friend out of NY who buys tons of this from me and his bowls are in the NY galleries. Oil finish or some kind of clear coal once dry will seal it from moisture. Moisture is the culprit. So Oil or some kind of spray finish keeps it from moisture. 

A while back I saw on one of the websites a grand piano made out of Madrone burl. Incredible piece of work. 

Hope this helps.

[attachment=22310]
[attachment=22311]

And no I am not that rich. I traded wood for this bass!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2013)

oregonburls said:


> ...I have a $5000.00 bass guitar out of Madrone as a drop top and it has not moved. it is the pretties bass in the world.:irishjig:...



:pics:

You had to know that was coming. Thanks for the info. 

Oh one other thing . . 


:pics:


:i_dunno:


----------



## oregonburls (Apr 4, 2013)

Kevin said:


> oregonburls said:
> 
> 
> > ...I have a $5000.00 bass guitar out of Madrone as a drop top and it has not moved. it is the pretties bass in the world.:irishjig:...
> ...



There you go! As requested:naughty2:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2013)

No can see it kimosabe.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2013)

Ah never mind it's i the upper post. Awesome! Yes that's definitely a looker.


----------



## oregonburls (Apr 4, 2013)

Kevin said:


> No can see it kimosabe.


[attachment=22313]
[attachment=22314]


----------



## oregonburls (Apr 4, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Ah never mind it's i the upper post. Awesome! Yes that's definitely a looker.


I had Pete Skjold build it for me.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2013)

You ought to post the bass and also some of your perc inst's in the instrument section. Show the members you are more than just a wood pusher and do in fact have some redeeming value to society.


----------



## oregonburls (Apr 4, 2013)

Kevin said:


> You ought to post the bass and also some of your perc inst's in the instrument section. Show the members you are more than just a wood pusher and do in fact have some redeeming value to society.


I do love to push wood but love to make music also!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 4, 2013)

I guess Jupiters moon had chili for dinner yesterday cause my panels went crazy, course I was wanting that effect, if pressure cooking reduces that effect I'll stick to the microwave I like my wood just like me, full of character and twisted!


----------



## oregonburls (Apr 4, 2013)

There are some times nothing will stop it from moving. but rare. If it starts to move it is recommended that it gets boiled or steamed again. But I like it to move. I used to turn it green and let it go.


Mrfish55 said:


> I guess Jupiters moon had chili for dinner yesterday cause my panels went crazy, course I was wanting that effect, if pressure cooking reduces that effect I'll stick to the microwave I like my wood just like me, full of character and twisted!


----------

